# Dubai Marina



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

My husband is presently in Dubai looking for an apartment at either the marina or Jumeriah Beach Residence area.. does any have any recommendations or opinions on which is nicer

Thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just been looking in that area myself tonight. Both are really nice (but also quite expensive too)


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

blueskydiver said:


> My husband is presently in Dubai looking for an apartment at either the marina or Jumeriah Beach Residence area.. does any have any recommendations or opinions on which is nicer
> 
> Thanks


Both are nice but very pricey.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I live in JBR. I love the fact that I am close to the beach (not so important considering I grew up by the beach!) as well as the proximity to everything I need (very important!)! Not many places in the world where the optician is downstairs!!! It's a very nice and safe place to live!

The marina is also very nice, especially Marina Walk! Absolutely beautiful!!! I went down there last week and absolutely fell in love with the place! If you can afford Marina Walk, I would say head down there!


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree with Maz entirely, JBR's location is fantastic, but for me only slightly (and becuase of the Marina walk) the Marina just pip's JBR! but only slightly! Both seem very similary priced,

Kind regards
James


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks to all...

To be honest it will probably come down to the first 2 bedroom apartment he can find with a good view... men can be so picky( just kiddin).. not like us women


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

me and my wife live in dubai marina, marina towers, very nnice area, lovely view, much preferred it to jbr...


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Stevie, do you mean Marina View Towers? 



stevieboy1980 said:


> me and my wife live in dubai marina, marina towers, very nnice area, lovely view, much preferred it to jbr...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

no, marina towers, its near grovesner house mate


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the Rimal apartments.. 
thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

All the JBR buildings are identical! I live in JBR as well and as I said above, it's a nice place to live. There are swimming pools there but do not expect to find a free resident's gym though. The beach is also within walking distance and so are a lot of nice restaurants and cafes!

Depending on the building you live in and the apartment, you will have either a beach, community or partial marina view!


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

blueskydiver said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Rimal apartments..
> thanks


Rimal is in JBR. Good block, good area. Easy to get a taxi. Spinneys nearby (in Marine). At present, you can still have free access to beach and go for a swim or walk.


----------



## aberdeen quine (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, we moved into the marina 2 months ago. Iris blue apartments next to the grosvenor hotel and that cost us 220,000aed and believe it ia now up another 20k?


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Im looking at the moment for a 2br apartment around the Marina/JBR and even the greens, I cannot beleive how much the prices have rose in 6 weeks!!!!

I heard on the grape vine that the beach infront of JBR is going to be made into beach clubs once Oasis has been levelled? Very sad news if its true! 

James


----------



## aberdeen quine (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah it is scary! Our landlord visited last week to inform us that his other apartment in this blocks new price, also checked on the betterhomes web page to confirm and yip it's up in price. It's amazing how quick they are increasing! companies are surely going to call a halt and refuse to pay the cost. I believe the greens/springs and ranches are cheaper.
Not sure about the rumours as there are many regarding that area.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shocking really! Whilst the Marina/ JBR are really nice, I still think that you are paying for the name rather than the actual apartment! I live in JBR and to be honest, I think that you can get more for your money by moving a little bit further out! At least the buildings in the Marina have a gym!


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Shocking really! Whilst the Marina/ JBR are really nice, I still think that you are paying for the name rather than the actual apartment! I live in JBR and to be honest, I think that you can get more for your money by moving a little bit further out! At least the buildings in the Marina have a gym!


Yeah Maz, I heard that they JBR do not have gyms, was that an over sight or simply away for them to make more money through memberships?

I agree with the prices tho, its crazy at the moment! Im living up the greens at the moment and to be honest I do like it here, its very communal and friendly. My ideal place would be the Golf towers however they appear to be like gold dust at the moment! ha ha, more happy hunting after Eid!


----------



## aberdeen quine (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, we have a gym in the apartment but it is always to busy along with the pool area. Wish we had moved into the one in the JBR. At least you have shops etc within walking distance their, I have still to get a taxi to spinneys etc. The greens is a better place for mixing and meeting people. Here you get snubbed in the lift and ignored at the pool when you get a space!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

aberdeen quine said:


> Here you get snubbed in the lift and ignored at the pool when you get a space!


Charming! I have to say in my building, people are very friendly and you even get a good morning from other people riding in the lift with you!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Maz, my employer is in Dubai Internet City and I'm looking to rent a studio. Which area do you recommend? JBR, Marina, Greens or Views? 



Maz25 said:


> Whilst the Marina/ JBR are really nice, I still think that you are paying for the name rather than the actual apartment! I live in JBR and to be honest, I think that you can get more for your money by moving a little bit further out! At least the buildings in the Marina have a gym!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Hi Maz, my employer is in Dubai Internet City and I'm looking to rent a studio. Which area do you recommend? JBR, Marina, Greens or Views?


To be fair, I could only comment about the Marina & JBR! Really do not have a clue about the Greens & Views. I am led to believe though that there tends to be a lot of families down there. JBR & the Marina are great for young professionals as there are loads of bars/ restaurants nearby but it all depends on your budget and what you are looking for. When you arrive, I would advise visting all of those places and then start looking in the area that you most prefer!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm single. I think it's easier to commute from JBR/Marina to Dubai Internet City because they're on the same side, correct? Budget is an issue so I'm looking for the cheapest studio possible. Gym, pool, view, etc aren't that important to me right now.



Maz25 said:


> To be fair, I could only comment about the Marina & JBR! Really do not have a clue about the Greens & Views. I am led to believe though that there tends to be a lot of families down there. JBR & the Marina are great for young professionals as there are loads of bars/ restaurants nearby but it all depends on your budget and what you are looking for. When you arrive, I would advise visting all of those places and then start looking in the area that you most prefer!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> I'm single. I think it's easier to commute from JBR/Marina to Dubai Internet City because they're on the same side, correct? Budget is an issue so I'm looking for the cheapest studio possible. Gym, pool, view, etc aren't that important to me right now.



Yes, they are. Discovery Gardens would be cheaper and is only 5 mins up the road from JBR! Taxis to Internet City would be around 15 AED from JBR/ Marina!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

What about rush hour traffic from Discovery Gardens to Internet City ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> What about rush hour traffic from Discovery Gardens to Internet City ?


I work in Media City and at it's worse, it takes 15 mins!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's not bad at all. Is Discovery Gardens mostly for singles or families?



Maz25 said:


> I work in Media City and at it's worse, it takes 15 mins!


----------

